# Charter boat sinks off of pensacola



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just heard on the news about a boat sinking with four individuals on board. Anybody have more info on this situation?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

from my sources it was the boat Seaspook,, he was about 20 miles out and started taking on water, tried to bring it on in and decided to let her go, so to the bottom she went.. all souls are ok.. ill try to keep yall informed..


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Not sure how accurate it is but WEAR just posted on Facebook that they were rescued by the Entertainer.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I do believe you are correct, i just recieved the same info.. you beat me to the post..


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad that all are OK:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Thankfully everyone is ok. Any sea would be a bad one to go down in, but rough seas would be the worst. The Entertainer is a stand up group of folks.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow that sucks, thank god everyone is ok. How big was the boat Seaspook


----------



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

44 foot commercial fishing boat, is that rough offshore today ? Or was it something else ?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

holy COW, glad they are safe.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice save Jerry! :thumbsup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

That's a scary sight. Glad they all made it back


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Great news that all are OK!


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Whoa... a little too real. 

Nice save Captain!


----------



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

anybody know what happened to cause it, photos look like seas 4 to 5ft or close, not enough to capsize 44 ft boat unless sterned into the wind or anchored up sterned into the wind ?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Incompetence from what I been told...


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear that everyone is safe. A ":thumbsup:" to the crew of the Entertainer for coming to the rescue. Very nice job! 

Guess the crew on the Entertainer has an a new "wreck" to fish! :whistling:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> Incompetence from what I been told...


NICE!

Glad everyone is okay.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Glad I wasn't the one to make the reef joke


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> Incompetence from what I been told...


 
only in America!!!!

Shit Happens. i am very glad that all is well. i know there are some family members, moms, sons, daughters, parents, aunts, uncles, co-workers, pals, neighbors, hell even me and i dont know them from shine-ola that are more than happy that we are not standing at a boat ramp waiting to here some news from some people that left their family tonight to search for survivors or victims of the incident.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Im sure Doc is pissed he put alot of time an money in that boat


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Way to go Jerry and Rusty...you guys are the absolute best!


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shit does happen, you are correct. We can all make mistakes, Im glad all is safe. A boat is cheap compared to a life. Good job Jerry.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice save, bro!:thumbup:


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

That was a good old friend of mines boat, Capt Frank Broz had that boat built it was a Resmondo 44, just like the Show Time but it was a single screw. Hey guess what the Show Time ended up on the bottom too. Anyway when Frank passed away his son Franky ran it for a little while but it has been sitting on anchor in solders creek for a long time like 10 years. I seen the old boat a couple of weeks ago it was anchored on the edge commercial fishing. I really hate to see the boat end up that way.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

I was actually on the boat (entertainer) when we rescued the 2 fisherman and the captains wife yesterday afternoon. We were about 25 miles south of the pass when commercial boat sea spook II started taking on water through a stuffing box is what we were told. They also where taking 4 and 5 foot seas over the stern. Captain Rusty (Captain Jerry was not on the boat) did a great job of operating the boat so we could get the three individuals safely on the boat.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> That was a good old friend of mines boat, Capt Frank Broz had that boat built it was a Resmondo 44, just like the Show Time but it was a single screw. Hey guess what the Show Time ended up on the bottom too. Anyway when Frank passed away his son Franky ran it for a little while but it has been sitting on anchor in solders creek for a long time like 10 years. I seen the old boat a couple of weeks ago it was anchored on the edge commercial fishing. I really hate to see the boat end up that way.


 didn't realize that it was Broz's old boat. Too bad that it went down that way. Had a great history between Frank and Frankie. Known them since I was a little kid growing up in Lillian....even spread some fiberglass with them when they still had b-craft boats.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea its sad, I bet the ole man rolled over in his grave when this happen, ole Frank loved that boat.


----------



## tbandit (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad everyone is ok. dusty flair is correct, this could have been avoided.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

i just got home. Fairwaterfishing & Fishingfool. yes Frank & Frankie (my cousin) love that boat. i fished on it (Seaspook II) a few times. B-Craft boats --- thats was a long time ago. a lot of people knew Frank as "Fiberglass". i havn't talked to Frankie about the sinking yet. Poppy


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

That sucks, I thought the name Sea Spook sounded familiar. Frank had it docked at Griffiths Marina (Capt. Jolly) for years in OB.
I didn't know the Show Time sunk what happened to it?
My brother deck handed on it 20 plus years ago.


----------

